# Samick Red Stag vs Samick Sage 30#



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

I would like to know the pros & cons of these 2 Samick bows in 30#as a beginning bow. 

Thanks 
Paul


----------



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

As a first bow???


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

Lately I did many reading about Samick bows in the net, reviews has been very positive, here is one: http://www.peteward.com/ You will have to click TRAD REVIEW at the left hand side of the screen to read those reviews. I personal interested at the Stingray but it wasn't there, but you can find Sage as well as angel in the review.

Edmond


----------



## browning87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*samick sage*

I actually just bought a samick sage. Took it straight out of the box and put it together and love it. It draws smooth (no stacking) and shoots great. For the price it is hard to beat. I tried to order one from lancaster archery because they were running a special on them for $100 but because I am left handed they weren't instock so I bought mine from Three Rivers Archery. They had it to my front door in 3 days and for reasonable $130. I actually just got back from stumping with my good buddy mastin03 and I have no complaints. For a first bow I recommend it. Its cheaper on the wallet and preforms great.


----------



## innate123 (Dec 4, 2006)

My son and I have the Sages and got them from Lancaster for the $99. So far so good. I think extra limbs when you are ready to move up in weight are around $60 or so. I think 3Rivers was selling them for $119 recently. 

Tim


----------



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

*Bought a Samick Sage*

Thanks Everyone, 

Great info. as always. I bought a 35# Samick Sage from 3Rivers Archery for 119.95. Should be a good beginner's bow.

Thanks,


----------



## carrwash (Feb 2, 2010)

I shoot a Samick Sage #55, it's a great bow... and for the price who can argue ?


----------

